

Complete iOS7 Course – Learn by Building 14 Apps Free - fedoraankur
http://producthunt.com/posts/the-complete-ios7-course

======
fedoraankur
Here's a direct link to people that just want access to the course and to skip
Product Hunt: [https://bitfountain.io/course/the-complete-ios-7-course-
lear...](https://bitfountain.io/course/the-complete-ios-7-course-learn-by-
building-14-apps/?couponCode=phunt&src=hn)

I'm trying to get Eliot the course creator in the thread to answer questions
as well.

------
WilliamMayor
I've been thinking of learning how to make iOS apps, it's on the to-do list. I
was thinking that I should learn Swift seeing as it's the new shiny. Should I?
Would I be better served learning Obj-C first?

------
arntzel
If you have any questions please post them!

